# Black cube 123



## Edvet

I started a black water cube, as part of a learning proces.

It's filled with RO water only, it has had some peat in it (granules in a bag) to darken it.
Catappa leaves will be added. It has a small 3000k Ledunit (dutch link:JMB Aqua Led - "AMAZON" | Aquarium LED verlichting | JMB Cichlids).
The whole right and backside is made from one big black 5 cm thick piece of filterfoam. in the corner behind it is a small nanofilter (200 lit/hr) which has a small finer filter foam cartridge. So the whole black filter functions as a Hamburger matten filter. This way i hope i can leave it in, without disturbing it, for a long time. I have cut out some horizontal channels in the sides wich are flat on the glass in order to have a bigger piece of the foam involved in the filter. I will try to get some Microsorum pteropis stuck in it, and/or some moss.
There is a RO unit next to it so i can leave the unit running a few hours a day.
I will be trying some "wild" betta's in it, seeing if i can breed them.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

It looks great Edvet. Watching with interest. Good look with breeding the Betta's


----------



## tim

Very nice edvet, really want a setup like this for licorice gouramis, wife won't allow another tank at the moment though  subscribed.


----------



## Edvet

Last pic before i went home (it's at my workplace). I'll bring my DLSR tomorow. (i added daphnia, hence the speccles )


----------



## Edvet

First inhabitants: rasbora pauciperforata


----------



## Edvet

Should be B. macrostoma, i have 2 females, one male.


----------



## Edvet

One more nub question for all the specialists out there. I am thinking of adding Sulawesi shrimp. Would that work?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Really like your set up!I would think it a bit dodgy to add shrimp with the Betta in the tank.Cheers Mark


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> I am thinking of adding Sulawesi shrimp. Would that work?


 I've never kept them, but I think they need harder water. I think a few members (Paulo?) have kept _C. dennerli._

cheers Darrel


----------



## tim

I think Sulawesi shrimp require alkaline water edvet, probably not suitable for a black water setup.


----------



## BigTom

I've never kept them either but as far as I know pretty all species need hard and relatively specific water conditions. Also your_ macrostoma_ are going to end up over 10cm long and chunky and I'm willing to bet will demolish anything shrimp sized.


----------



## Edvet

What cleaners for black water then? There are shrimp in their environment, macrobrachiums i think.


----------



## Edvet




----------



## Edvet

First year catappa harvest.


----------



## Ravenswing

Edvet said:


> First year catappa harvest.


 
Not bad! It seems that some of leaves are quite big?!

And oh, gongrats, the tank is just superb!


----------



## Edvet

The fresh leaves on the plant are 25-30 cm.

Terminalia | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Edvet

I am still wondering about the light levels. the led produces app 850 lumen. It looks dark to the eye. It might be enough for mosses/javafern, but there is going to be an black water crypt.
I can easily add a second unit (probably will).


----------



## Edvet




----------



## Edvet

I am wondering if it's not Betta albimarginata in steaf of macrostoma.
I will try to get male on a pic, he's photoshy


----------



## Edvet

Got the male, gotta bring a mirror i guess.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> Betta albimarginata in steaf of macrostoma


 It is _B. albimarginata_ (rather than _B. macrostoma). _I think_ albimarginata _is a lot nicer, but it is lot smaller and cheaper to buy.

_Betta channoides _would be the other similar _Betta sp._, but it doesn't have a broad white stripe on the dorsal fin <Betta albimarginata>. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

Glad its not just me that was wondering that! Hope you didn't pay _macrostoma_ prices... although having said that the last _albimarginata_ I saw were still £35 a pair.


----------



## Edvet

Nah they where reasonable. Wel it's a learning curve anyways, so i don't mind, yet. I'll ask the LFS where they came from, i forgot to ask that.
i thought they might be young ones, but albimarginata sounds more likely.

Just one more nub question: with how little light moss and javafern can still grow? There are 8 100 lumen  producing leds over the tank atm, and it's teacolored water. I't looks very little  to the eye, but can be fooling i know.


----------



## BigTom

Edvet said:


> Just one more nub question: with how little light moss and javafern can still grow?


 

Pretty much in the dark.


----------



## BigTom

I think_ albi_ are supposed to be pretty easy to keep/breed as well (certainly compared to _macrostoma_) and are almost as nice, so perhaps not a bad thing.


----------



## Edvet

It's all to the greater good of "experience". And i still am figuring out what to do with that 400cm tank i want to put in my practice


----------



## Edvet

Mr and Missusses

Mr


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> Mr and Missusses


Just gorgeous, little fish that you never see.Perfect for me, I want some.

The only problem is combined with all the plants I want to buy from your _Terminalia_ thread 





Edvet said:


> I ordered it in Germany at:<https://www.ssl-id.de/pflanzenkindergarten.de/index.php?osCsid=r4kpnjdbhkeg23pnsnhicg5pv4>


 and a range of Tom's photo's <A few recent landscapes | UK Aquatic Plant Society> I'm going to be skint, and then homeless when my wife finds out.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet

Bad news, Mister was hanging upside down in the javafern, not moving and i could clearly see a big patch of fungus on his side.
Took him out, he was barely breathing, so i think he will be gone soon.
They came from an LFS a week ago, the rest of the fish are doing fine, so probably just an incident.
I know i can get another male in a few weeks probably.


----------



## Bufo Bill

So sorry to hear the bad news. This is a fabulous little set up, don't give up. 
All the best from Bill.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Did you have any look getting a new male, ed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

I've tried to contact the guy who should have them,but no response yet. I hate it when shops don't update their stocklist........and then expect us to drive 2 hours.
Females are doing great btw


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Yeah I know how you feel mate. It took me about 6 weeks to find some Paros. Hopefully you will get a male soon. I'm really looking forward to seeing how you get on with this tank. Such loverly fish you have. Watching with interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

BigTom said:


> Glad its not just me that was wondering that! Hope you didn't pay _macrostoma_ prices... although having said that the last _albimarginata_ I saw were still £35 a pair.



My LFS have some at the minute, there asking £45 a pair. :-@ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Added some Sundadanio axelrodi, they stay at the toplevel of the tank nicely.
I started microworms cultures (and feed those once a day) and added Lumbriculus to the tank, Betta's seem to like those.


----------



## Deer

This is lovely. Never been a huge fan of blackwater but it looks fantastic in this cube. Love the bettas too, I have had the one in my profile picture for about 3 years but really wish I had discovered his natural looking counterparts first.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

I think you're due an update Ed.


----------



## Edvet

Wel next wednesday i should recieve a male again, I've added some mosses, wil update pictures when the handsome has arived


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Edvet said:


> Wel next wednesday i should recieve a male again, I've added some mosses, wil update pictures when the handsome has arived



Great news Ed, looking forward to the pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Just learned male Betta will be delayed, 1 week at least
Good news is i will get another batch of lumbriculus tomorrow, and white worms (Enchytraee) to start a new culture.


----------



## Hamza

An absolute treat to see a biotope other than SA.


----------



## Edvet

Cr#p, again no male this week

On the up side my white worms are doing wel, and i have grindal worms coming next week


----------



## Edvet

Now in the correct topic......
Stil no male........
black cube 123 (07052014) by Edvet, on Flickr
Betta albimarginata females by Edvet, on Flickr
Sundadanio axelrodi by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Alastair

I hadn't seen both these cubes before until now. Very nice  

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Looking great ed! I've got my eye on some betta channoides. My LFS has them in at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Nice Lee. I hope to see a male albimarginata one of these weeks. I've been looking at an extra tank for gourami's. Still in my head. The wite cube could come to work and in that spot put a 120 x 50 x 35 shallow.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Edvet said:


> Nice Lee. I hope to see a male albimarginata one of these weeks. I've been looking at an extra tank for gourami's. Still in my head. The wite cube could come to work and in that spot put a 120 x 50 x 35 shallow.



Go for it ed! The gourami are great fish. I'm sure you would really enjoy them. The 120x50x35 sounds great. I'm sure you could put something good together with a tank like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Edvet, Superb


----------



## tam

Love the look of this tank!

I'm very impressed with your fish photography skills too. I've a shoal of axelrodi (little stunners) and I wish I could get a photo that clear.


----------



## Edvet

Go go digital photography, just take pics till you got a good one


----------



## Edvet

Quick Phone pics of companion to the black cube: paro breeding tank. Tank is 50x30x30 cm, app 12 cm of the width is used for a mattenfilter and to house heating and pump. Tank is barebottom, but filled with pieces of wood and it has catappa leaves and elder cones. Small LED light over it and some trident fern on the mattenfilter. At the moment water is  ph = 6.6 and 50 microsiemens. Likely i will get some fish this weekend.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Brilliant, Ed! The tank is looking great. Can't wait to see the fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Got 4 paro's. They are supposed to be P. sumatranus. They came in a large group of P. cf bintan. Gonna try to get pics next week in order to try to confirm species.


----------



## Edvet

Preliminairy shots, ISO 1000, need to do better:
DSC_5377_copy by Edvet, on Flickr
DSC_5355_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Yo-han

Thats a Nannostomus marginatus Just kidding, I love licorice gourami's. Was thinking about adding them to my paludarium and transfering the Danios to my main tank. But I love to have lots of flow for my Sewellia, don't think these fish would like that. Perhaps a species tank one day


----------



## tim

Lovely shots and fish ed.


----------



## Gruff

Really interesting tank  blog


----------



## Edvet

YEAH! Three in the same frame.........................uhh wait.............
DSC_5433_copy by Edvet, on Flickr

DSC_5432_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Lindy

That is the same as my liquorice gourami but I'm not sure mine are sumatranus as none have the spot on the dorsal. One is definitely acting like a male and he doesn't seem to have a spot either. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

I can see some spots, but i haven't seen the filament in the tail yet (small  (1mm) and in the middle of the tail, seems to be with both males and females i think).

The firm i ordered a albimarginata male called and said i had to wait longer. They could deliver macrostoma......... yeah i have two albimarginata females waiting.............duhh.


----------



## Lindy

Oh, didn't realise they were meant to have a filament on the tail. Must have missed that when reading the paros project page.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

That last shot definitely looks like a sumatranus to me. The black spot is pretty characteristic as far as I know, at least for males.


----------



## ourmanflint

Interesting to see how your Paros turn out Ed, if they are sumatranus you should start seeing quite a strong red band in the tail and a short filament too.

Cheers


----------



## Edvet

Yeah i am guessing they are a bit young yet. They are getting Daphnia and freshly hatched  artemia . I put some Lumbriculus in the tank regularly and i don't seem to find those back.
Next week i will order Hyalella and Moina.


----------



## ourmanflint

My Paros dont like daphnia atall, think they're a bit too crunchy! Wish we could get Moina over here. Mine do love walter worms and grindal worms though


----------



## Edvet

I've been feeding Walter, Micro and Banana worms but havens seen them chasing any. I just keep puting in all kind of foods. White and Grindal worms are almost ready to start feeding


----------



## Edvet

According to Paro specialist Peter Finke they are not sumatranus. Sumatranus must have the filament. The spot isn't decisive. He figures them to be a variant of cf. Bintan.


----------



## Lindy

Just looked up Bintan and I'd say thats what I have as the one I think to be male has very dark fins. I'm sure he can darken his stripes when he's chasing one of the others too.  Mine are taking micro, banana and grindal worm.


----------



## Lindy

How are your paros getting on? I've been watching mine argue all day and they have a footprint of 60x80 cm to occupy so wondered how yours were in a much smaller tank. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Doing good.  For breeding they actually advise 20/25 lit for a pair. It doesn't feel like they lack space (4 in app 45 lit water, 35 lit swimspace). People breed them in a small as 5 lit. I even changed the small internal pump, which drives the mattenfilter , to an airlift one the lessen the flow. I felt to much flow hinders there feeding.
 I threw in some ceratopteris as floaters and changed the lamp to a brighter one the LED i used was to dark due to the tannins.
But it's all a learning proces for me, never had these fish before, can't even say wether these are adult or not, they look a bit small to my eyes. In a large tank i think they might get 'lost", and harder for them to find food.[DOUBLEPOST=1402166635][/DOUBLEPOST]I did order Moina and Hyalella, it should arive tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## Lindy

Mine are feeding well despite the large space and they move like lighting when they spot something that might be edible. I'm surprised at how relaxed they seem after only a week. I think soon they will start recognising the feeding ritual and be out front waiting! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Yeah!  .... Moina, Hyalella and Chlorella (fresh water green algae) arived.So almost a full aray of live feed, not sure if i need vinegar eels too, probably will get them eventually.


----------



## Lindy

Newly hatched brine shrimp are highly recommended so I'm just about to set up a hatchery. Don't want my fish getting obese on grindal/micro worms.


----------



## Edvet

I haven't fed them white or grindal worms yet, the do make lumbriculus worms disappear though.
The get newly hatched artemia, microworms and small daphnia. Bellies are full.


----------



## Bufo Bill

Glad to see you're still doing well with this tank. Well done, it's a thing of beauty, keep it up!


----------



## Edvet

Quick and dirty update with cellphone pic:
2014-08-17 12.08.56 by Edvet, on Flickr
Just some slight MTS, left is paro's. middle is nannostomus eques and trifasciata, right is undecided, large right is black cube, still no albimarginata male...


----------



## X3NiTH

Nice! Are you not tempted to add another tank in that space on the left, certainly looks like you've got the space. I like your steel bench (?) very robust looking but I have to say you're electricals frighten me, lol!


----------



## Edvet

The steel bench is 400x50 cm and constructed with a tank that size in mind.  Sadly the financial crisis halted these plans for now.


----------



## X3NiTH

Hopefully at some point we all get to see that.


----------



## BigTom

Needs another big cube for symmetry


----------



## Edvet

The white cube is at home, it would fit there


----------



## Edvet

Just using a 10W LED floodlight makes it the easiest tank i have to maintain. I only feed the fish, add evaporated water with a bit of ferts, and clean the glass once in 2-3 months, (which i need to do again )


----------



## DeepMetropolis

You need one large bookshelf tank..


----------

